
What did the Bay Area look like 10,000 years ago? - MaysonL
http://blog.longnow.org/2009/01/26/what-did-the-bay-area-look-like-10000-years-ago/
======
danteembermage
The video linked to in the article is quite interesting:

<http://www.kqed.org/quest/television/ice-age-bay-area2>

